# Colors, Bananas, & Measuring Tapes - Strategic COLOR usage for Shop Usability (video)



## keith204 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Colors, Bananas, & Measuring Tapes - Strategic COLOR usage for Shop Usability (video)*

Implementing *colors *strategically has led to some serious workspace usability improvements over the past few years. So I recorded a video to illustrate. 

It's not about measuring tapes really. It's more about having our SHOPS find our commonly-used tools rather than having to use our minds to find them.


Check it out! (~11 minutes.) 

In what ways do colors help in you use your shop more effectively?






If you have DeWALT tools, you probably have a conflict when it comes to yellow.


----------

